

Hurricane Ike's impact on Planaroo.com's traffic - kennyroo
http://webspeed.typepad.com/planaroo/2008/09/hurricane-ikes-impact-on-planaroos-traffic.html

======
pius
Really nice, succinct strategy article. Impressive how far a little
anticipatory legwork can go in building buzz and bringing customers in.

------
vaksel
The problem with it..is that every other niche you'll most likely just be
posting rumors the moment you heard them...so you'll lose your credibility
fast. I mean hurricans aren't just going to disappear into nothing

------
patrickg-zill
Great idea! I wonder how many other such niches are out there - no doubt lots
of them...

